# Couple recent commisions



## lumberjackchef (Jan 4, 2017)

Its been a while since I posted so I figured I would share a few pics with you all!!!


















Sent from my N9516 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 4, 2017)

Sent from my N9516 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietfly (Jan 8, 2017)

That's some great stuff there!!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Its been a lot of fun lately!!!

Sent from my N9516 using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow, that's true art. How much do you charge to do these carvings?


----------



## Naylor649 (Feb 26, 2017)

Impressive work. Great job!


----------

